# 70D or wait for 7D MK II?



## acaurora (Jul 2, 2013)

As a 7D owner, am curious for input on if I should wait for a 7D Mk II or just go for the 70D. The 70D does have some interesting features, especially the highly touted AF system, but I worry if I upgrade now the 7D Mk II may be far superior with the same AF system, dual DiGiC 5s, and probably even higher FPS shooting (as a sports photographer that's important!). While I can wait, I can't wait forever. Probably til the end of the year? Anyone know/think they know when the 7D Mk II will come out?? Should I wait?


----------



## mycanonphotos (Jul 2, 2013)

Wait for sure...or just go buy a 5D3....perhaps refurb or good sale!


----------



## schmidtfilme (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you need a new camera right now? Do you need the new features right now? If not wait and see what the 7D2 actually will cost and offer and then make an informed decision.


----------



## magnum (Jul 2, 2013)

Also as a 7D owner, I'd wait for the Mk II, even if that is 6+ months away. It is interesting that the mention of the 70D is not even on the Canon Australian website yet. 

The rumors of the Mk II specs seem pretty good and if it is to reflect the shock and awe it's forebear created the Mk II is going to be something awesome. But as another poster has commented, I am weighing up the 5D Mk III with the "new" 7D when it is released (tough I think the latter will win as it seems by all accounts to be a cropped frame 1D). In my case, I don't have a lot of EF-S lenses so the change to a FF does not come at a significant downside cost.


----------



## tapanit (Jul 2, 2013)

acaurora said:


> As a 7D owner, am curious for input on if I should wait for a 7D Mk II or just go for the 70D. The 70D does have some interesting features, especially the highly touted AF system, but I worry if I upgrade now the 7D Mk II may be far superior with the same AF system, dual DiGiC 5s, and probably even higher FPS shooting (as a sports photographer that's important!). While I can wait, I can't wait forever. Probably til the end of the year? Anyone know/think they know when the 7D Mk II will come out?? Should I wait?


I will wait - but then I've already bought a 5D3 and delegated the 7D as the 2nd body (moving up from 7D+60D), and one key feature where 7D is better is burst length, and 70D is worse in that respect. I'm also addicted to the custom modes, and the 70D only has one, like the 60D (5D3 and 7D can be customized similarly enough to make switching between them a breeze).

Given 70D specs and price, I expect there will be a 7D2, with 7D-level customization, higher fps and bigger buffer, better AF (with optical viewfinder that is, probably same in live view), weather sealing (but maybe no flexible LCD or touch screen), maybe dual card slots. I hope it will *not* have integrated vertical handle, though; if it does I'll probably skip it.

As for when, who knows. The 70D should be available in August; I would be surprised if the 7D2 is announced before that, but I guess it just might be timed to hit Christmas market. But I wouldn't bet on it, could be well into next year as well.


----------



## shinjuku-thief (Jul 2, 2013)

magnum said:


> Also as a 7D owner, I'd wait for the Mk II, even if that is 6+ months away. It is interesting that the mention of the 70D is not even on the Canon Australian website yet.



Although the Canon Australia youtube channel has posted the "Handmade" short and a "First Look" video.


----------



## birtembuk (Jul 2, 2013)

My take as owner of 5D3 and 60D, goes for 7D2. Though I agree that those 70D specs look great, I cannot wait to upgrade my 60D. Heft, weather sealing, fps, AF, joystick, ISO, etc, etc... IMO, worth the extra 6 months. Given what they put inside this 70D, I guess (hope) that the 7D2 will be THE new crop mean machine.


----------



## SilverSnake (Jul 2, 2013)

As a current owner of a 7D I'll be waiting to see what the 7Dmk2 can muster before I decide if I should get that or jump over to full frame and the 5Dmk3. Also hoping the 7Dmk2 will be something really kickass.

I just really hope the 7Dmk2 has an integrated GPS, I really want that.


----------



## photo212 (Jul 2, 2013)

I've been waiting to upgrade from my 40D and 50D, and I guess I'm still going to wait.

I did get a 5D MkII for a full frame, but that was after seeing the 6D release. The price was right compared to the 5D MkIII.

I just cannot believe Canon has not upgraded the 7D in all these years. I'd really like a new body by October, but alas, I suspect I will have to wait. Seems Canon is churning out the consumer cameras, and even making gains for the professional cameras, but not much new for the prosumer market.

The APS-C sensor is great for wildlife and sports photographers. Both require weather-sealing and a more rugged build. Hence, it looks like a long wait for the touted 7D Mk II.


----------



## M.ST (Jul 2, 2013)

AF only works down to -1 EV. Wait for the 7D Mark II.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 2, 2013)

If you can wait and are prepared for the extra expense, then wait and compare the 7D II with the 70D. If the 7D II will be much better, then you will regret the 70D. But, I have a 5DIII alongside my 7D so there is no hurry for me. If the reach of the 7D II with a new sensor can outperform the 5DIII, which the current 7D doesn't, for bird photography, I'll buy one.


----------



## northbyten (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd say wait.

the fact that it almost catches up to a 4 year old camera and in some parts and beats it in others tells me that Canon has something worthy as a successor.


----------



## silvestography (Jul 2, 2013)

While I may pull the trigger on the 70d simply because of budget, I'd wait. The 70d is being dubbed [by basically everybody] as a camera for video. Sure they threw some nice stills features, but the 7d ii will most likely be more focused on stills photography.


----------

